

Woopra: Real time web analytics - xtacy
http://www.woopra.com/

======
jasonkester
I just added this to my Travel Blog host to kick the tires. It's pretty slick,
and does what it says.

I can click a link on my site, and watch the report update in another window.
Nice.

Right now I'm watching a guy in China as he creates new accounts and tries to
post spam. It's actually pretty fun.

------
sayemm
I use both Mixpanel and Woopra on my personal site. Mixpanel is awesome for
tracking whenever users click on my site, and to be honest I haven't had much
of a need for real-time analytics yet so I don't check my Woopra dashboard as
often, but it is very comprehensive and good info to look at every once in a
while. I like how you could tag visitors though. It seems like a decent free
alternative to Chartbeat.

------
leftnode
Looks good, but why have the Demo button on the homepage if there's no actual
demo? Also, how much does it cost?

~~~
zazi
Don't know why they hide their pricing plans but you have to sign up to get to
see the pricing plans when you try to add a website to your account.

There is a free plan for less than 30k pageviews per month and 3 month data
retention, $4.95 for 100k and 6 month retention all the way up to 179.95 for
10,000k pageviews and 36 month data retention. There are added features for
the more expensive plans too.

------
Polacrilex
Hitsniffer is another realtime analytics competitor, and I love it. Maybe it's
not as snazzy as Chartbeat (and Woopra looks good) but if your focus is on
watching your customer right through the sales funnel, I'd give it a go.

Works great with Wordpress, and has a plugin that makes setup a cinch.

------
JamesDB
Not easy on the Woopra site to find out plans or pricing.

------
mise
So I guess there's no conflict with running side-by-side with Google? Does
Woopra give ecommerce stats (e.g. what search keyword produced a sale today).

------
adamstac
We use Woopra on The Changelog (<http://thechangelog.com/>) and we love it :)

------
drtse4
The chat feature adds a nice big brother touch to this thing, really nice.

------
petervandijck
Looks good, but terrible, terrible writing.

------
theodore
Has anyone here used this?

~~~
PStamatiou
Not them in particular but I'm currently testing Chartbeat and Reinvigorate
(both Woopra competitors it seems) on my blog until I decide which one I like
more. To be frank I don't like either. One is only about what is happening now
(chartbeat) and doesn't tell you things like how many visitors you got in the
last month. Reinvigorate tells you those things but all the data is spread out
over tons of pages and you have to click around several times to get what
you're looking for. I used to use Mint for all this (but not as realtime...
you need to update it to see new numbers) but it needed its own database and I
wanted to go with a much more simple setup on my jekyll site. No sql anymore!

chartbeat screenshot: <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/186198/Screenshots/o0-4.png>

reinvigorate screenshot: <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/186198/Screenshots/mrva.png>

~~~
theodore
I've been using Mixpanel, but Woopra looks for powerful out of the box, at
least for my needs. I've installed the tracking code and will play with it
tomorrow.

I haven't tried Chartbeat or Reinvigorate.

~~~
theodore
OK, I'm on right now, and this kicks ass. This is _exactly_ what I wanted at
my last company. When you're dealing with relatively few (but very important)
visitors, having this kind of real-time awareness is gold. I can't wait to try
it tomorrow when more people are online.

